# newly diagnosed, need help



## WorriedMom (Apr 29, 2008)

My 18 y/o daughter was diagnosed in March 2008 with Graves Disease. The doctor gave her a prescription of 30 mg of methimazole 2x a day and after about a month she all of the sudden started itching like crazy, even her eyes itches, her tongue and skin on her body and she lost her sense of taste. So the Doctor changed her to 100 mg of propylthiouracil 3 times a day and she had no more itching, but the loss of taste is still present and now she is having severe joint pain all over her body, to the point where it is difficult for her to walk comfortably. We've read sites that say the itching from the methimazole can be subsided if the dosage is lowered. The Doctor insists that the joint pain is not Graves or medication related, but what I've read is to the contrary.

I'm desperate to find answers and don't want her to have to end up getting the radioactive treatment or surgery. We are getting a 2nd opinion next week because I'm concerned that the endocrinologist we are seeing isn't as helping us as well as she should.

Any help/advice would be greatly appreciated. Thanks.:confused:


----------



## stacey (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi, I was diagnosed with graves 4 years ago after months of being told there was nothing wrong with me. I had my thyroid removed last year and feel better than I did before.
I take levothyroxine and would recommend this to anyone with graves


----------



## pamperedblonde (Jun 26, 2008)

Thyroid meds are just a option for awhile as most have some unpleasant side effect or are allergic. They also have side effects that can damage you Liver, have severe Muscle pains, etc. 
You can go into remission only for it to return again someday. Now those are truly our options with grave's, I have gone into remission and I have been allergic to both ATD's offered here in the US. I decided to have RAI done a Mo. ago, am only on Propranolol which is a beta blocker that lowers your Heart RAte and helps with other symptoms of Grave's. I am still on the low Hyper end and get Labs done to see how far I am away from going Hypo. I would recommend RAI to anyone and think it is the best choice. In my opinion doing all the masking to try to get over Grave's for a short time is crazy!!! When You can do what Millions of Americans have done and have a treatment to help you get over all the symptoms of Grave's and take 1 pill a day fro Hypo. Truly my opinion so take it for that!! 
Good luck to all which evry treatment they choose.


----------

